# Newbie from Germany



## mo_tt

Hi at all.

I`m a MK1 Driver from germany.

My age is 29 Years and i´m owner of an advertisement agency.

My MK1 is powered by a 1,8T with some modifications. The main part is an Garrett Turbo Charger: GT28RS. 340hp.

See attached my car.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome your TT looks very nice any more pics :?:


----------



## mo_tt

not yet...just wait some days. he`s at the garage to fit the new suspenssion and the rims. after that i will post new pictures.

are there any other german users?


----------



## Grahame Clayton

Really like those wheels Mo, what size & make are they please?


----------



## Grahame Clayton

Oh, and welcome to the TT Forum, I have found it most helpful on here and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## mo_tt

detailed informations please see here: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=135084

I want to sell them....

Typ: RH Crossline Typ RAN 2tlg.
Size front: Typ 85RAN8561 mit Distanzring/RH Lockreissystem 30255641 in 8,5x19 et29 mit 235/35 19
Size back: Typ 95RAN8561 mit Distanzring/RH Lockreissystem 30255664 in 9,5x19 et31 mit 265/30 19


----------



## mo_tt

thanx for welcome. i´m active at ttfaq.de too. this is the german moste viewed forum for tt owners.

hey, i really like the english style of customizing the tts. extrem lowered and cleaned! really great.


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome, thats a coincidence my MkI came from Germany :lol: :lol:


----------



## mo_tt

the world is so small.


----------



## chrishTT

welcome  
very nice car


----------



## williammc

Hello and welcome great looking car


----------



## SaintScoTT

nice car mate. welcome


----------



## FlaunTT

Welcome mate would love to see how your car goes with the garret turbo on it!!


----------



## mo_tt

do you know fast? its faster :mrgreen:


----------



## mo_tt

hey...cleaned my front with the insert. please see the result.














































got a nother one. painted in silver. ready for insert! somebody interrested?


----------

